# More random fish pics



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just thought I would share some more shots of my guys-Let me know what ya think please...


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Lol, that dovii looks soooo small next to everything else.

Awesome jardini too.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks-
And it a 5 inch fish


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ugly pacu.... nice dovii


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

coutl said:


> ugly pacu.... nice dovii


Funny thing though-
Find me a better specimen of one-You wont find one nicer than this-
You may not like the species all together-But one can certainly not deny that it is a beautiful specimen of one....

Thanks


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

dont worry about that ak its a grand pac real nice fish man your collection is never ending and always impressive and your photography skills are unmatched great stuff your like jacuqes custow or something cant spell his name


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> dont worry about that ak its a grand pac real nice fish man your collection is never ending and always impressive and your photography skills are unmatched great stuff your like jacuqes custow or something cant spell his name


I just had to bust his balls-
He knows it's all good...

Thanks man-
I am actually starting to add to the collection again-
Should be adding soem more new fish before much longer-Just have to decide what exactly....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> dont worry about that ak its a grand pac real nice fish man your collection is never ending and always impressive and your photography skills are unmatched great stuff your like jacuqes custow or something cant spell his name


I just had to bust his balls-
He knows it's all good...

Thanks man-
I am actually starting to add to the collection again-
Should be adding soem more new fish before much longer-Just have to decide what exactly....
[/quote]

I was just busting your balls Ak... phenominal specimen


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

coutl said:


> dont worry about that ak its a grand pac real nice fish man your collection is never ending and always impressive and your photography skills are unmatched great stuff your like jacuqes custow or something cant spell his name


I just had to bust his balls-
He knows it's all good...

Thanks man-
I am actually starting to add to the collection again-
Should be adding soem more new fish before much longer-Just have to decide what exactly....
[/quote]

I was just busting your balls Ak... phenominal specimen








[/quote]
LOL-
Thanks Sir


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

hahah That pacu dwarfs that jardini! awesome shots AK!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> hahah That pacu dwarfs that jardini! awesome shots AK!


Not easy to make a foot long fish look small either-LOL

Appreciate the kind words BS


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

hey, what kind of jaridini arowana is that??


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

As far as I know-
There is only one species of Jardini

If I am mistaken-Please clue me in-I would love to know....


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks terrific AK
Nice shots.
That pacu looks delicious









j/k

I do think he's a terrific looking fish, is he interactive?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> Looks terrific AK
> Nice shots.
> That pacu looks delicious
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete,
Shots are a bit dark-Now that I know how to tell this.....So I am actually working on some more to post up....
New monitor comming in 2 weeks also...So it should greatly change my pics.....

My pacu is very interactive-
hand feeds,lets me pet him If I choose,watches me all day long.Will follow me from side to side of the tank.....
He even rubs noses with my mom against the glass.....You name it pretty much Sir....Truelly one of the neatest fish I own (personality wise)


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Looks terrific AK
> Nice shots.
> That pacu looks delicious
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete,
Shots are a bit dark-Now that I know how to tell this.....So I am actually working on some more to post up....
New monitor comming in 2 weeks also...So it should greatly change my pics.....

My pacu is very interactive-
hand feeds,lets me pet him If I choose,watches me all day long.Will follow me from side to side of the tank.....
He even rubs noses with my mom against the glass.....You name it pretty much Sir....Truelly one of the neatest fish I own (personality wise)
[/quote]

guess so if he rubs nose with your mom!!! haha

that is cool! can you get some video of that?


----------

